

Ask HN: What did you learn from your Y Combinator Interview? - nikunjk

Be concise - Most common advice in all the research we've done, but still learn to finish saying things in less than 10 seconds<p>Insights - If building something in a heavily-crowded competitive landscape, be ready to have a ton of insights on how you're going to over come them some, if not all<p>Hair-on-fire problem - On being asked 'what drives us crazy or frustrates us the most?', we kept on going about our idea/product instead of being frank and telling them the things that REALLY frustrate us.<p>Be excited - We dropped our level of excitement after the first two minutes because we felt that we weren't impressing them enough. Keep your enthusiasm up throughout
======
nikunjk
What did you guys learn?

~~~
stewie2
nothing, it was too short.

